# Carpenter bees.



## txbeek (May 21, 2013)

Transferring a hive is simple. Put the new body next to the old. Move bars from old hive into new one. Shake, sweep, or bee vac remaining bees into new hive. Or just leave the old empty body next to the new hive. Put new hive in old hive's spot. Just make sure the queen isn't left in the old body. 

What kind of wood is the old hive body made of? Maybe you should sell that material to folks that want carpenter bees You could staple window screen wire over the areas the carpenter bees are invading, and fill their holes with wood filler before adding the wire. If the holes are not too deep, take a piece of stiff wire and poke in each hole to impale any carpenter bee larva and maybe even drag the larva out with the wire.


----------



## txbeek (May 21, 2013)

Post a picture or two. You have piqued my curiosity.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I have had a problem with carpenter bees cutting holes in unpainted treated lumber supporting an awning. I found that _painting _the wood has made it unattractive to those pesky carpenter bees.


----------



## Bee Clause (Jun 8, 2014)

I'll post some pics when I get home.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

We had severe carpenter bee damage to our pine fascia board trim on our cabin in WV. Some pieces were more tunnel than wood. Our contractor had some cypress left over from another job, and used it to replace the trim. We did treat it with Boracare (borate wood treatment) before putting it up, but that treatment rarely deters them.

Bottom line: the carpenter bees have been avoiding the cypress boards.


----------



## Bee Clause (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh, sorry. I thought that post posted days ago. 









This is one of 3 holes.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Using a coating of diesel on the exterior works bees don't care any more than paint. One time app.


----------



## mrobinson (Jan 20, 2012)

A carpenter-bee trap is easy to build.


----------



## BeeKeepersRUS (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi,

Appreciate this posting maybe too late but have you or anyone tried using natural non-toxic solutions like tea tree oil or orange oil spraying methods? I had a similar issue last year with an infestation of Carpenter bees in one of our outdoor shacks. I didn't want to use harsh chemicals to kill off such a beautiful bee, despite being a pest for us  
My wife did a bit of digging and found me this little website that describes different methods (chemical & non-chemical) to get rid of the carpenter bee. Hope it helps Bee Clause  How to get rid of carpenter bees.


----------



## AdamBeal (Aug 28, 2013)

+1 on Rader's post painting will usually keep them at bay which is why I painted my tbh. Any wood I don't paint they go for it quick.


----------



## BeeKeepersRUS (Apr 27, 2015)

AdamBeal said:


> +1 on Rader's post painting will usually keep them at bay which is why I painted my tbh. Any wood I don't paint they go for it quick.


Many thanks Adam


----------

